

On the fact that the Atlantic Ocean has two sides - CoreDumpling
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD06xx/EWD611.html

======
bcaulf
Fascinating look at the weaknesses of the US computing establishment circa
1976. I imagine Dijkstra would have much the same critique today.

~~~
signa11
isn't this the same paper that prompted alan-kay to remark that hubris in
computing is measured in nano-dijkstra's ?

imho, he forgot to mention the conversion rate to micro-kays to make the
comparison complete :)

~~~
sb
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7ROTJKkhuI>

OOPSLA'97 keynote; mandatory watching :)

